# NJ Supplement Firms Guilty of Criminal Contempt



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

NJ Supplement Firms Guilty of Criminal Contempt TRENTON, N.J.???Continuing to manufacture and distribute dietary supplements while under a court order to cease operations for violation of federal law is likely to cost two New Jersey companies and their owners serious time and money, after a federal jury on June 1, 2011, found them guilty of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

